# Triton method



## nfa1987 (Jul 5, 2016)

Any reefer following Triton method in GTA ?
Looking for some tips and suggestions..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wiser (Jun 8, 2017)

I can't directly answer your question, but I think part of the lack of up take in the GTA is that there isn't a local distributor ...that I know of anyway.

I emailed Triton a while ago and they responded that they had a new partnership with a Canadian distributor. They were hoping to have an announcement in a couple weeks.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

I too am interested in the cost to send in your water for testing in California.

What would be the cost of having your water tested ?



Thanks


----------



## nfa1987 (Jul 5, 2016)

There is a Canadian distributor going to come from Montreal/Quebec 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wiser (Jun 8, 2017)

BRS has the Triton test for $50, Black Friday Sale for $35. 

I’d guess it would be $70 CAD. 

I’ve half been keeping an eye out for an announcement but haven’t seen anything. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nfa1987 (Jul 5, 2016)

Wiser said:


> BRS has the Triton test for $50, Black Friday Sale for $35.
> 
> I'd guess it would be $70 CAD.
> 
> ...


Keep me updated ...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wiser (Jun 8, 2017)

Ah Quebec, must be Reef Supplies. (Just speculating)

I was actually half surprised they didn’t carry that line of goods. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nfa1987 (Jul 5, 2016)

It will be from Xeniainc.com I hope


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Cole (Dec 9, 2010)

*ICP Testing*

If you are just looking for ICP testing we are starting to dabble in those kits from AquaForest/Marin Lab. They have to be sent to Poland for testing but if there is sufficient interest we could set up a process to facilitate that. For a single test the price seems pretty reasonable.

You'll find them listed on our website.


----------



## nfa1987 (Jul 5, 2016)

Thanks Dan , do you supply Triton core7 elements ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Cole (Dec 9, 2010)

We don't sell any Triton products at this point. If it becomes readily available in Canada and there is interest we'll have a look at it. Can't say that I've ever been asked for it before though.


----------



## WiseGuyPhil (Jun 15, 2011)

A lot of people in the states use ICP-Analysis.

Might get your results a bit faster.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Can get the Triton package but its approx. $100 Canadian

It's best for a large system where the advantages to not having to do huge water changes or replace large amounts of trace elements.


----------



## nfa1987 (Jul 5, 2016)

Does it help with small 60g system ?

Who can bring Triton package to me ? PMed yu


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

nfa1987 said:


> Does it help with small 60g system ?
> 
> Who can bring Triton package to me ? PMed yu
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I pm'ed you back.

https://aquarium.bulkreefsupply.com/search?w=triton&asug=

You just setup an account and order it directly from the US site and have it delivered to your door here in Canada.

But everything is in USD

it will work on any size system im sure. But most cost effective for large volumes or water where the salt/Elements are expensive to replace.


----------

